

HootSuite Discontinuing Ping.fm Integration - az

link: 
Hootsuite sidesteps the real reason why they decided to discontinue Ping.fm.<p>Is it because ping.fm is a major competitor? Or that if you schedule for ping.fm that message can be broadcasted even further with accounts connected to ping.fm that Hootsuite doesn't connect to?
======
az
link: [http://help.hootsuite.com/entries/21472723-hootsuite-
discont...](http://help.hootsuite.com/entries/21472723-hootsuite-
discontinuing-ping-fm-integration)

